# Nice Dial Thermometer



## sgoldstrohm (Aug 31, 2015)

I just built a nice smoker out of my brick pizza oven.  I have welded a nice door and added a large firebox.  So far it is keeping temp between 150 degrees to 550 degrees with nice sensitivity.  I wanted to put a nice dial thermometer in the door for a final touch.  I have been looking around and I have not been able to find any thermometers that are not just the cheap Ace Hardware type I can find anywhere.  I am looking for something 6" diameter and brass or something.  I kind of have a thing for nice dial gauges. Sure, it might not be the best thing for my 4' diameter. 2' high dome smoker/oven, but I want something I can trust enough to know when it says what it does, I can expect what it says.  Any ideas?  Any specific brand names?


----------



## ivanstein (Sep 1, 2015)

Try Grainger. They have a lot of good industrial stuff.


----------



## radioguy (Sep 1, 2015)

Tel-tru makes some the best (accurate) ones out there, but they are pricey.  Never thought about Grainger...definitely give them a look.

RG


----------



## joe black (Sep 1, 2015)

River Country is every bit as good as Tel-Tru at a fraction of the price.  I have bought 5 in the last 3 months and everyone of them has been within 2* in boiling water.  The ones that I have are all adjustable, but I wonder why !!!  Check out the RC web site for different kinds and sizes.  Good luck,    Joe


----------



## sgoldstrohm (Sep 3, 2015)

Sounds great.  I will check them out.  I was surprised to find a 22 degree difference from the center of the smoker to the door.  I just need to use it a few times to trust whichever gauge I decide to use.  That is, wherever I decide to keep the gauge I decide to trust.


----------



## rkonrad45 (Oct 22, 2015)

Tru-tel process measurement thermometers are very accurate. Guaranteed to +/- 1 degree F over the span of the dial. Not cheap though. I just installed the following one on my Akorn Kamado grill. Picked it up at Amazon. To me - it was well worth the $55.


----------



## joe black (Oct 22, 2015)

Go back and read post #4


----------



## rkonrad45 (Oct 22, 2015)

Tru-tel has different grades of thermometers. Their line designed for grilling and barbeque are pretty much like many others out there. The one listed above is for process measurement in industrial/commercial uses. Commonly used in industrial, pulp and paper, food and beverage processing, HVAC, and OEM applications. Applications that require much more accuracy than grilling/smoking.

The River Country product may be very good - but they are not designed with high accuracy applications in mind.


----------



## sgoldstrohm (Oct 22, 2015)

That Tru tell is really nice.  I like it.  I wish they made some with bigger faces though.  I guess that is what I am after too.  That has been really hard to find.  I would love to be able to look over and read it from my deck which is about 20 feet away.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 29, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> River Country is every bit as good as Tel-Tru at a fraction of the price. I have bought 5 in the last 3 months and everyone of them has been within 2* in boiling water. The ones that I have are all adjustable, but I wonder why !!! Check out the RC web site for different kinds and sizes. Good luck, Joe


Yeah what he said ^


----------

